# im still here



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry i havent been very active lately, were well into calving and the night checks are starting to wear on a guy. still got a few cams out and had this nice 4 come in.









ive been making a few knives inbetween calves. i should have some posted up shortly in the for sale section. im gonna upgrade some of my equipment so theyll be priced to sell.

emily and i pulled all our traps for the season. we ended up with 41 yotes 1 fox 1 fisher 1 weasel and 3 mink. i also had a neighbour bring me a roadkill racoon the other day, talk about greasy. now were building colony traps for spring rats.

hope everyone else is having a good winter.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear from you! You've had a good trapping season so far and a big mess of rats would top things off for you. Very nice buck in the trailcam.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you back SRN, I tried to whack one today for a special picture but they would not cooperate.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Still carrying thier racks huh...dropping here.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like all ours have Shed already must be the warm Weather!! Supposed to be 80 here tomorrow!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like you had a good season!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> Still carrying thier racks huh...dropping here.


 You been seeing any good ones on your trip to work Brian ? I saw a small six standing by the road two afternoons ago. I've seen them hold onto them til late March before here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to see you posting on here SSR. 41 yotes and counting. Have you had any near during calving ? I would think there would be quite the frenzy.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good to see you back SRN, I tried to whack one today for a special picture but they would not cooperate.


keep tryin, weve been waittting for a pic. maybe its too intimidating.

most of our deer still are carrying, its been a really mild winter here so far, i dont think its even hit -30 for more than a day or two. theres always coyotes around the cows, doesnt matter what time of year. they like to eat their crap. we calve right in the yard so we only get one or two a year that sneak in for the afterbirth.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom I have seen a number of deer and not one rack. So I was guessing they had dropped ? My friend up north talks about having yotes standing at the fences with mouths watering







just waiting for that afterbirth.

Hope you have a good caving season ! Nice that it is warm.

We are supposed to catch 4-8 inches tonight.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good looking Buck and congrats. to you and yours for a great trapping season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> keep tryin, weve been waittting for a pic. maybe its too intimidating.
> 
> most of our deer still are carrying, its been a really mild winter here so far, i dont think its even hit -30 for more than a day or two. theres always coyotes around the cows, doesnt matter what time of year. they like to eat their crap. we calve right in the yard so we only get one or two a year that sneak in for the afterbirth.


Yeah i'm choking lol

i take it the second coyote sneaks in for the afterbirth from the cow and the after death from the first coyote ?

And one other thing SRN you're not still here, I'm here and i don't see you anywhere.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

glad to have ya back and ya... we are well into calving now too and and does wear on a guy. cant wait to see those knives either


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

the coyotes have to be pretty quick around our place to beat the old mans dog to the afterbirth. i would like to buy a handgun to have around the farm to get the yotes that sneak in at night but were fairly restricted in canada.too many rules and regulations. ill put some pics up of the knives soon. they have been selling fairly well lately. time for me to head back to the farm to start the night checks, if its quiet i may get some sleep tonight.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looking forward to seeing those knives.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

SRN was good to hear from you again, glad everthing is well. I have a feeling that Emily is really going to like the muskrat trapping. Congrats on all the fur you guys collected this year.


----------

